# YD's Last Hero Dead



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My condolences, YD.

Hope you can come up with a new idol, YD, 'cause I'm pretty sure he's been taken away.

And, so young.

And, the rest of the story is just plain freaky. On the front page of our newspaper today, nonetheless. Sorry, it's PG, so you'll need a permission slip for the details.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh no !

Bacon wasn't at breakfast so they became concerned !

It's nice to know someone besides me reads the signature lines.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

He could have been fried from all of the press he had been getting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He was likely smoked first.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hickory or maple ? 
Was he thick cut ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Bacon wasn't at breakfast so they became concerned !"

Dang good reason to worry. What the heck kind of breakfast would that be?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

He had been seen hamming it up the day before.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hmmm.... someone cooked his bacon!

my condolences to the swine who loved him.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Is he related to Davis Bacon, he gets lots of jobs with the feds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> Is he related to Davis Bacon, he gets lots of jobs with the feds.


That's Pork Barrel......


----------

